# Dankung 2052



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

I just received some 2052 tubes from Dankung the other day and finally got the chance to play with em a bit. I started out with a pseudo taper but they just felt too stiff, I also put collars around the band ties but the hand slap was unbearable with 3/8' steel shot.

Soooooooooo, I decided to tie em up as single tube and see how things went. Shooting 7mm lead and 3/8" steel they really seem to perform well. The draw is fairly light and smooth. Straight line shots with no dip at 30ish yards. Gonna test em some more this weekend and see what happens. I have em tied up with 21cm active length, I have a 93cm draw. So far I like them.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report!

Interesting band tying method. Looks like they should be secure!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that polyester twine?


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

rosco said:


> Is that polyester twine?


I think the purple on the forks is polyester, it's not quite as grippy as the waxed string I also use. I do know it is very strong, it is easy to pull out and reuse when it is time to change bands. The pouch thread is a .5mm elastic thread. Light and stretchy like theraband blue.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Thanks for the report!
> 
> Interesting band tying method. Looks like they should be secure!


It stays put, I had some 1745 sneak through once. Since then I double back and tie again.


----------

